# Change in menstrual flow when trying to conceive?



## Conceive81

Hi Ladies,

I need your insight...I used pre-seed for the first time this month to aid in my mission to get pregnant. I used OPK's and detected my LH surge around December 19 and baby danced on all the fertile days. I experienced heavy cramping and nausea at least 5 days before my period (January 5). I got my period right on time, cd 29, and had tested negative the days prior to that. When I got my period, it was bright red (unusual for me since it's usually brownish at the very beginning) and it was heavier and more painful than I could ever remember it being in the past. I wonder, do you think sperm changes the chemistry in your body to react and change your menstrual flow? The other oddity to this was, day 1 and 2 of my period were SUPER heavy and then today, just spotting. Normally it's a gradual 5 day event but it started with a bang and feels like it's over. I was also freezing and my temperature was 96.9 the morning it hit (I started charting too).

I don't know....I just found it so odd and painful! I was a wreck at work and could barely think.


----------



## MrsPTTC

I agree, there's something that changes AF for me too, probably stress but who knows. I asked my doc whilst she was there and she said she's never heard other cases of that, but I know mine have changed. Spotting/cramping/sore boobs before AF for much longer than before TTC, and each time thought I had a chance at being pg but not. Frustrating isn't it?! x


----------



## Trying4Angel1

Conceive81 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I need your insight...I used pre-seed for the first time this month to aid in my mission to get pregnant. I used OPK's and detected my LH surge around December 19 and baby danced on all the fertile days. I experienced heavy cramping and nausea at least 5 days before my period (January 5). I got my period right on time, cd 29, and had tested negative the days prior to that. When I got my period, it was bright red (unusual for me since it's usually brownish at the very beginning) and it was heavier and more painful than I could ever remember it being in the past. I wonder, do you think sperm changes the chemistry in your body to react and change your menstrual flow? The other oddity to this was, day 1 and 2 of my period were SUPER heavy and then today, just spotting. Normally it's a gradual 5 day event but it started with a bang and feels like it's over. I was also freezing and my temperature was 96.9 the morning it hit (I started charting too).
> 
> I don't know....I just found it so odd and painful! I was a wreck at work and could barely think.

This is EXACTLY what has happened to me.. with last AF i was up all night with cramps so bad i couldn't sleep. It was also very heavy for about 2 days and then basically gone.. this is abnormal for me and has only started since TTC... it makes me wonder if maybe it was a chemical pregnancy? otherwise.. maybe it is just our bodies reacting to the sperm/stress?


----------



## Trying4Angel1

oh and i also used preseed... i wonder if that has something to do with it?


----------



## Conceive81

Hmmm...this is worth some research. Thank you so much for your replies, I feel so much better knowing I'm not alone. Perhaps it is the preseed? Maybe the preseed coupled with the sperm causes the chemistry change?


----------



## flashy09

This was my first month trying to conceive, I went all the way to day 32 (with a lot of BFN so not a chemical pregnancies) and then had the most awful, heavy, crampy period ever. I actually wonder if I conceived but didn't implant?


----------



## Conceive81

flashy09, I too knew I didn't have a chemical pregnancy because I tested from 9dpo every day until I got my period. Interesting thought about possibly conceiving but not implanting. Makes me wonder...the other thought I had is, I had a pap smear the day before I O'd..maybe that's why?


----------



## Trying4Angel1

I;ve been trying to find some more info on preseed but haven't found anything that links it to this... maybe you are right about conceiving but not implanting? I also tested and had BFN but i didn't know if that ruled out chemical pregnancys? Also, this doesn't happen every month. We have been TTC for about 9 months now i would say it has happened maybe 3 times... so i wonder...


----------



## Conceive81

Trying4Angel1, I guess we'll never really know whether or not they were chemical, huh? You said you have been ttc for 9 months now, have you always used pre-seed?


----------



## wannabeprego

I also have noticed changes to my Period since I have started TTC, my period used to only last 3 days, first two days heaviest and the last day light with the dark brown blood....

But now it lasts 4 to 5 days, sometimes starts out with dark brown blood on the first day, and light pink blood in the beginning as well... This is very odd for me because all of my life I have had a short 3 day cycle, with the first 2 days being the heaviest and the 3rd day being light with dark brown blood.. i dont even get the dark brown blood at the end of my cycle anymore either, it is very odd, at the end it is only light pink???:wacko::wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

and I also notice a difference in my symptoms since TTC, i dont know if it is because i am more in tune with my body since i started TTC or if it is because of some other reason... But i never used to get soar boobs right after I OV, and i didnt used to get cramps for several days before AF even arrives either... 

I used to only have tender boobs right before AF arrives, and cramping right before AF arrives.. Very odd indeed...:wacko:

One thing that always stayed the same with me was my OV cramps that I get on the day I OV, i have always had them, but before i started TTC I just didnt know what they meant and didnt know why i had mid cycle cramps...But, now i am a TTC Pro...:thumbup: LOL:haha:


----------



## Trying4Angel1

Conceive81 said:


> Trying4Angel1, I guess we'll never really know whether or not they were chemical, huh? You said you have been ttc for 9 months now, have you always used pre-seed?

nope we only started that 3 months ago, so i guess maybe that can't be the reason.. who knows! I don't if i like preseed or not. At first we were using it how they recommend (inserting it) but now we just use a tiny bit on my DH before we start. I don't know how much i trust preseed now that i've read some reviews on it


----------



## Conceive81

Trying4Angel1 said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> Trying4Angel1, I guess we'll never really know whether or not they were chemical, huh? You said you have been ttc for 9 months now, have you always used pre-seed?
> 
> nope we only started that 3 months ago, so i guess maybe that can't be the reason.. who knows! I don't if i like preseed or not. At first we were using it how they recommend (inserting it) but now we just use a tiny bit on my DH before we start. I don't know how much i trust preseed now that i've read some reviews on itClick to expand...

Interesting that you say that...because I decided to stop the 'inserting' part this month as well. I just put a little bit externally now since I do know I have fertile cm, just not tons of it sometimes. I had no idea astroglide was not sperm friendly until recently which is why we started using pre-seed. Fingers crossed for you this cycle - when are you testing? When is official O day?


----------



## Kadan82

I have had the same issues with my cycle changing since we started ttc about 7 months ago. I get sore @@'s right after I OV until af shows and that use to just happen a couple of days before af arrived. My cycles changed from 28 days to about 33 now. My af is heavier and longer, it use to last about 4 days and now it's at least 7. Also I have been having cramping for 4-5 days leading up to af but use to I wouldn't start cramping until af showed. I'm happy to hear I'm not the only one who this has happened to! We used preseed for the first time this cycle so it can't be what has caused these for me. If anyone figures it out let me know cause it's kind of weirding me out!


----------



## piccolo

Me too me too! My periods have been way heavier than normal the last few months, and I've had terrible cramps. A couple of those months I spotted for 4 days beforehand. It is like the entire flow comes out in about 36 hours, and I'm filling my menstrual cup in a couple of hours. I don't use preseed so it's not that for me. I've been worrying that I had developed fibroids or something but it helps to know I'm not the only one - maybe it is just stress?


----------



## Kadan82

piccolo said:


> Me too me too! My periods have been way heavier than normal the last few months, and I've had terrible cramps. A couple of those months I spotted for 4 days beforehand. It is like the entire flow comes out in about 36 hours, and I'm filling my menstrual cup in a couple of hours. I don't use preseed so it's not that for me. I've been worrying that I had developed fibroids or something but it helps to know I'm not the only one - maybe it is just stress?

I was wondering the same thing about possibly having fibroids. Also a couple cycles ago my af went for 10 days...very abnormal for me! And on that same cycle I had horrible cramping on the 7th day of af, it was just on one side and it was so bad I thought I was going to have to go to the hospital! So I was thinking maybe I had a cyst and it burst. It's been crazy!


----------



## Trying4Angel1

Conceive81 said:


> Trying4Angel1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> Trying4Angel1, I guess we'll never really know whether or not they were chemical, huh? You said you have been ttc for 9 months now, have you always used pre-seed?
> 
> nope we only started that 3 months ago, so i guess maybe that can't be the reason.. who knows! I don't if i like preseed or not. At first we were using it how they recommend (inserting it) but now we just use a tiny bit on my DH before we start. I don't know how much i trust preseed now that i've read some reviews on itClick to expand...
> 
> Interesting that you say that...because I decided to stop the 'inserting' part this month as well. I just put a little bit externally now since I do know I have fertile cm, just not tons of it sometimes. I had no idea astroglide was not sperm friendly until recently which is why we started using pre-seed. Fingers crossed for you this cycle - when are you testing? When is official O day?Click to expand...

I am testing on the 23rd if i can wait! According to my CBFM i ovulated yesterday or possibly today, so we've been busy :blush: What about you?! FX for you too!!!


----------



## Conceive81

Trying4Angel1 said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying4Angel1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> Trying4Angel1, I guess we'll never really know whether or not they were chemical, huh? You said you have been ttc for 9 months now, have you always used pre-seed?
> 
> nope we only started that 3 months ago, so i guess maybe that can't be the reason.. who knows! I don't if i like preseed or not. At first we were using it how they recommend (inserting it) but now we just use a tiny bit on my DH before we start. I don't know how much i trust preseed now that i've read some reviews on itClick to expand...
> 
> Interesting that you say that...because I decided to stop the 'inserting' part this month as well. I just put a little bit externally now since I do know I have fertile cm, just not tons of it sometimes. I had no idea astroglide was not sperm friendly until recently which is why we started using pre-seed. Fingers crossed for you this cycle - when are you testing? When is official O day?Click to expand...
> 
> I am testing on the 23rd if i can wait! According to my CBFM i ovulated yesterday or possibly today, so we've been busy :blush: What about you?! FX for you too!!!Click to expand...

I'm technically ovulating on the 20th (I've been using opk's, charting for the first time this month). I should be able to test on the 31st..but knowing me, I'll probably start on the 30th (10 dpo).


----------



## Rachel B

I have a similar period too. last week I bled lightly-thinking it was my pre bleed since I spot before AF quite often, it was dark and didnt even come at night-just during the day and sooo light, then really bad cramps, on day 6 with no blood, then that evening blood when I wiped, the next day there was blood when I went to the loo in the loo and on paper and on sanitize towel, same the next day (so heavyish for two days) and now its back to a dribble.... that coupled with a wierd side twinge near my ribs and full feeling has me freaking out :(


----------



## Trying4Angel1

Conceive81 said:


> Trying4Angel1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying4Angel1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> Trying4Angel1, I guess we'll never really know whether or not they were chemical, huh? You said you have been ttc for 9 months now, have you always used pre-seed?
> 
> nope we only started that 3 months ago, so i guess maybe that can't be the reason.. who knows! I don't if i like preseed or not. At first we were using it how they recommend (inserting it) but now we just use a tiny bit on my DH before we start. I don't know how much i trust preseed now that i've read some reviews on itClick to expand...
> 
> Interesting that you say that...because I decided to stop the 'inserting' part this month as well. I just put a little bit externally now since I do know I have fertile cm, just not tons of it sometimes. I had no idea astroglide was not sperm friendly until recently which is why we started using pre-seed. Fingers crossed for you this cycle - when are you testing? When is official O day?Click to expand...
> 
> I am testing on the 23rd if i can wait! According to my CBFM i ovulated yesterday or possibly today, so we've been busy :blush: What about you?! FX for you too!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm technically ovulating on the 20th (I've been using opk's, charting for the first time this month). I should be able to test on the 31st..but knowing me, I'll probably start on the 30th (10 dpo).Click to expand...

How do you find charting? I tried it a few months back but couldn't get the hang of it!!! Maybe i will resort back to it next month.. any tips?


----------



## Periwinkle

I've noticed a bit of a change since we started ttc. I've always had long, heavy and painful periods - generally about 8 days but sometimes longer (last three/four days mainly spotting). I always have sore boobs in the week leading up, cramps two or three days before and spotting the day before. The last couple have been shorter though and with excruciating pain like I've not has since I was a teenager. Then yesterday I was saying to my husband before I went to bed how hopeful I was of good news because I didn't feel like AF and she did within six hours of me saying it!


----------



## Kadan82

Periwinkle said:


> I've noticed a bit of a change since we started ttc. I've always had long, heavy and painful periods - generally about 8 days but sometimes longer (last three/four days mainly spotting). I always have sore boobs in the week leading up, cramps two or three days before and spotting the day before. The last couple have been shorter though and with excruciating pain like I've not has since I was a teenager. Then yesterday I was saying to my husband before I went to bed how hopeful I was of good news because I didn't feel like AF and she did within six hours of me saying it!

Yeah I've learned especially after this last cycle that you really just never know. I was convinced I was pregnant because of all the symptoms I was having but af still showed. I had gotten my hopes up so high and then she had to come take them away. I am going to just try to stay busy and not ss everything in my next 2ww....it's too hard on me!


----------



## Conceive81

Trying4Angel1 said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying4Angel1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying4Angel1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> Trying4Angel1, I guess we'll never really know whether or not they were chemical, huh? You said you have been ttc for 9 months now, have you always used pre-seed?
> 
> nope we only started that 3 months ago, so i guess maybe that can't be the reason.. who knows! I don't if i like preseed or not. At first we were using it how they recommend (inserting it) but now we just use a tiny bit on my DH before we start. I don't know how much i trust preseed now that i've read some reviews on itClick to expand...
> 
> Interesting that you say that...because I decided to stop the 'inserting' part this month as well. I just put a little bit externally now since I do know I have fertile cm, just not tons of it sometimes. I had no idea astroglide was not sperm friendly until recently which is why we started using pre-seed. Fingers crossed for you this cycle - when are you testing? When is official O day?Click to expand...
> 
> I am testing on the 23rd if i can wait! According to my CBFM i ovulated yesterday or possibly today, so we've been busy :blush: What about you?! FX for you too!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm technically ovulating on the 20th (I've been using opk's, charting for the first time this month). I should be able to test on the 31st..but knowing me, I'll probably start on the 30th (10 dpo).Click to expand...
> 
> How do you find charting? I tried it a few months back but couldn't get the hang of it!!! Maybe i will resort back to it next month.. any tips?Click to expand...

I bought the book "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" on Amazon and got myslef a basal body thermometer (also on Amazon). I also found a pack of 40 opk's with 10 pregnancy tests for $10. The book is extremely helpful in figuring out the maze of BBT charting. I too had no idea what this was about but it makes perfect sense. It can be explained in short like this: Your temps should be lower prior to ovulation and peak once you have ovulated. The whole point of charting is to determine that you have indeed ovulated (because detecting an LH surge does not necessarily mean that you have). My goal is to match the LH surge with the calendar to see if it makes sense and if I don't conceive in the next 6 months, I can bring the chart to my obgyn to compare notes with. If you do get pregnant within a cycle, your temp should technically stay up after ovulation and should not drop back down. Does this help?


----------



## Conceive81

Ok ladies, I am totally psyched for this cycle but will admit I have been having a glass of wine almost every night...it helps me relax, especially with this stressful job that I have. Hoping that it won't be too long before I conceive, but at least I'm edumacated now!


----------



## Trying4Angel1

okay i had a drink last night too, so dont worry! i definitely thought about it twice, but then i thought about how much more i am stressing myself out by trying to do everything perfect!! I am also psyched for this cycle, new year, new start!

And thank you for all the info that totally helps me out a lot!! I think next cycle (cross my fingers there isnt one) I will start temping. I know i get an LH (?) surge because my CBFM gives me a peak every month but i can't be sure i am actually ovulating.. i hope i am!1

Well i am currently 2 DPO... so let the wait begin for me!!

We did pretty good this cycle though. BD every day from 4-8, skipped 9,10, Bd on 11,12,13,14,15 which were all my highs and peaks, skipped 16 and BD on 17.. so i really hope we hit the right time!!!


----------



## Trying4Angel1

I'm going all out these cycles to get that BFP!! it's really getting hard for me. My friend, who's wedding i'm in in July just told me she's preggo, and it was an accident! I am being supportive and excited for her, but it really hurts pretty deep.. i'm sure you all know the feeling!


----------



## Conceive81

Trying4Angel, I'm glad the information helped. I know it will happen for you sooner than you think! Weird occurence today...I had a bunch of eggwhite discharge but no LH surge and I'm supposed to ovulate in about 6 days...I'm wondering why and if I should question it?


----------



## Trying4Angel1

that is a little strange.. i wonder if maybe you're ovulating early, or possibly twice this month? i would say to BD just in case.. you don't want to miss your time!


----------



## Conceive81

I'm trying not to research too much and drive myself CRAZY....we shall see.


----------

